# rehabbed pigeon layed an egg, is it fertile automatically??



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been rehabbing a pigeon that had a broken wing, i acquired a baby male pigeon a few months after. They were kept separate from each other. Does the female lay eggs, and then they have to be fertilized?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

If the hen has not been with the male pigeon then the egg will be infertile. They are fertilised before they are laid. Unpaired hens will often lay infertile eggs.

It would be nice if they could be together, the way to avoid them breeding in that situation is to remove the eggs as soon as they are laid and replace them with a plastic egg. Or you could give them each a toy companion. One of my male pigeons adores his white Beanie Baby dove and spends a lot of time preening her and building her nest.

Cynthia


----------



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info, i have been informed now that they were together, i was planning on letting them go this week. Ive had the female since last june, she had a real bad break in her wing. And the male since sept. , i actually acquired him with another one from my vet. The other one left, the male stayed. I live in Michigan and its warming up this week. I was going to let them go. I went through all the trouble keeping them separate, now im not sure what im gonna do. 
Jennnifer


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Are you opposed to them breeding just this once? Maybe you could let them be together and sit this one nest, and then let them go as a mated pair, so they wouldn't have to go out into the world alone? You could always free the babies with them when they are old enough.


----------



## winged (Apr 4, 2005)

I would consider conditioning the pigeons for release. They need to be put in very large cages or even better aviaries to work on their muscles and flying skills. Throw seed on the floor so they learn that they have to search for food and not expect it all served in a dish. Most of all a few days before release put a large wire cage outside and cover half with plastic for protection from rain so the bird can get used to outside temperature and weather. When the bird is ready after a maybe a week just open the door and leave the cage outside(water, food, and all) outside so the pigeon can return if it is not totally ready to be a wild bird again. Eventually the pigeon should gain back it's independence and might make only visits back "home" once in a while to visit so leave out some seed for it.


----------



## winged (Apr 4, 2005)

One more thing, I recommend letting the bird socialize with the other pigeon because pigeons are social birds and they depend on other flock members to survive, especially in winter time. If released at the same time and bonded the birds will have a better chance of survival in the wild. Hope i helped! Good luck!


----------



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks to both of you minimonkey and winged for your replies. I have some experience with rehabbing pigeons and letting them go. I have rehabbed six total, the one i had this time, the female, she had a real bad break and wasn't ready to leave till about December, and in michigan she wouldn't have made it. The male I acquired from my vet and he was still a baby, I actually had a pair, one left, and he stayed. I also have two other male birds, Merlin, who was my first pigeon, was abandoned a week after he was born. So I kept him and their began my love for pigeons. He will be 4 in June. He's my baby. Then I acquired Sweetie, a pigeon my brother brought home from a plant, he works for Ford. He fell in a vat of oil, and he had to have his toe amputated, because it was broken and wouldn't heal. He will be 2 in Sept. The other five I rehabbed I found in my backyard, we feed all birds, and pigeons are always around. They seem to stay around when they get hurt. I think they know I will help them. They all mostly had broken wings, and when they get better i let them go, and they come back to eat. I would love to keep the pair I have but I dont have the room, the eggs, thats all new to me. I just want them to be able to go free. Either of you know how long till the babies come? Sorry for the short story!!!  

Jennifer


----------

